# Looking for an RCI exhange in May 2012



## Skittles1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am an RCI Points member, looking to make an exchange for a DVC resort in early May 2012.  I have several questions, since I am a fairly new RCI member, though I have stayed in DVC resorts on 3 occasions.
   1--Would I have a better chance at booking a DVC resort if I upgraded my membership to Platinum?
   2--I'm hoping to stay at BCV, BWV, or AKV, but would be willing to stay at any Disney resort.  Should I book the first resort that becomes available, or wait for the ones I am hoping for?  And if I book a DVC resort, and then one of my more desired resorts becomes available, can I switch?  I suspect I would need vacation protection for this, right?
   3--How do I establish an ongoing search for these properties on RCI?  I've just been searching the dates I'm looking for on the Points website frequently to see if anything pops up.  Is there an easier way?
   4--How far ahead of time does Disney release the DVC properties to RCI?

I really appreciate any expertise you all can share with me!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2011)

Skittles1 said:


> I am an RCI Points member, looking to make an exchange for a DVC resort in early May 2012.  I have several questions, since I am a fairly new RCI member, though I have stayed in DVC resorts on 3 occasions.  Which resort did you buy for your RCI Points?   1--Would I have a better chance at booking a DVC resort if I upgraded my membership to Platinum?  There is nothing in Platinum for DVC that isn't in the regular inventory for RCI Points.   2--I'm hoping to stay at BCV, BWV, or AKV, but would be willing to stay at any Disney resort.  Should I book the first resort that becomes available, or wait for the ones I am hoping for?  I tried to wait for our two-week trip and had to take Saratoga Springs and Old Key West.  No other resorts ever appeared.  I bought Vacation Protection through RCI, in case they did.  And if I book a DVC resort, and then one of my more desired resorts becomes available, can I switch?  I suspect I would need vacation protection for this, right?  Yep   3--How do I establish an ongoing search for these properties on RCI?  You cannot do ongoing searches in RCI Points for anything.  I dislike that.  I've just been searching the dates I'm looking for on the Points website frequently to see if anything pops up.  Is there an easier way? Unfortunately, no.   4--How far ahead of time does Disney release the DVC properties to RCI?  We have seen a few for April already, but it seems like 5-7 months is more common.I really appreciate any expertise you all can share with me!



My answers are in red.  If you own near Disneyworld, you won't be able to use your RCI Points for DVC.   You will experience the regional block, meaning you will be able to see them, but you won't be able to follow through with booking them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 30, 2011)

I suggest you become a paying member of TUG for $15 per year. There is a closed thread to GUEST members call "sightings/distressed" (a members only area). When "hot" locales or weeks are spotted on the various exchange sites, other members post the when, what and wheres on this thread.

Additionally, you have access to the resort reviews written by other members.

Between those 2 threads, you will be reward with lots of info on resorts and timely exchanges.


----------



## Skittles1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful info!  I will definitely think about joining,  just found this site today, and I LOVE it already!  My home resort with RCI is the Port-o-Call in Hilton head, so I don't have to worry about being in close proximity to Disney.


----------

